# 20" wheels on a GTO



## black on black GTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I have had a GTO for about a year now and have always been interested in buying a set of wheels for it. I looked into getting 20" wheels for it and had mixed reviews. Strut problems, inner fender rolling, offsets, etc. I finally did it and here's what it looks like. I got a 35 mm offset with 20x8 Cabo wheels. I put 245/35/20 pirelli P-Zero's tires on em too. I am satisfied with what they look like and how it drives, but there are a few things you need to know if you want to go this big. The front strut is fine with this offset, the rear howerver needs to be rolled in about 3/4" to clear the outside of the tire. Don't learn this the hard way by having the fender cut into your tires in a mile or less. The car drives fine, the front turns all the way either direction under normal driving conditions. The rear is now free to travel the stock distance but I went ahead and put some rubber stoppers you can get at a local autozone in the rear shocks to limit the travel and stiffen up the rear for added security. I live in the middle of Illinois and the roads aren't the greatest. I will occassionally rub the front on a big bump, but it only hits the inside top of the fender slightly and has not shown any damage to either the tire or the fender. If anyone else has any questions about putting 20's on their GTO let me know and I hope I can help, I went through 2 weeks of stress getting it right, but I couldn't be happier, the good comments keep coming. 

p.s. I cant get any pictures to post, if you want you can email how to post them or I will send you an email with the pictures.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Pics please......

Rinku


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

black on black GTO said:


> I have had a GTO for about a year now and have always been interested in buying a set of wheels for it. I looked into getting 20" wheels for it and had mixed reviews. Strut problems, inner fender rolling, offsets, etc. I finally did it and here's what it looks like. I got a 35 mm offset with 20x8 Cabo wheels. I put 245/35/20 pirelli P-Zero's tires on em too. I am satisfied with what they look like and how it drives, but there are a few things you need to know if you want to go this big. The front strut is fine with this offset, the rear howerver needs to be rolled in about 3/4" to clear the outside of the tire. Don't learn this the hard way by having the fender cut into your tires in a mile or less. The car drives fine, the front turns all the way either direction under normal driving conditions. The rear is now free to travel the stock distance but I went ahead and put some rubber stoppers you can get at a local autozone in the rear shocks to limit the travel and stiffen up the rear for added security. I live in the middle of Illinois and the roads aren't the greatest. I will occassionally rub the front on a big bump, but it only hits the inside top of the fender slightly and has not shown any damage to either the tire or the fender. If anyone else has any questions about putting 20's on their GTO let me know and I hope I can help, I went through 2 weeks of stress getting it right, but I couldn't be happier, the good comments keep coming.
> 
> p.s. I cant get any pictures to post, if you want you can email how to post them or I will send you an email with the pictures.


Wow, 20's. Thats huge on this car, must have cost you a small fortune. Are you going to change your gears in the rearend to get back to a higher ratio? You have to have lost some performance with 20" of rolling stock.


----------



## black on black GTO (Aug 24, 2005)

*20" on my GTO*

You can see pics of the wheels in the gallery, I have 4 or five pictures of my black GTO, 20" black wheels with brushed aluminum ring. As far as losing performance, I have drove Z28 SS's, vette's, and even some 350z's. I am not big into racing or hard driving and I was surprised how little it really changed launches and passing speed, very minimal. It will still light em' up when needed. :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, they look extremely big on this car comapred to anything else I've seen.

If you're not big on racing it wouldn't be worth it to have the ratio's redone. If you did though, you would gain some performance compared to what you currently have.

Have you had any problems with rear tire rub so far? Those things just look too massive for the wheel wells


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, those dont actually look bad. I had something alot more ghetto in mind when I heard 20's. They dont even look like 20's. Nice job.


----------



## black on black GTO (Aug 24, 2005)

no rear rubbing problems now, I put in 4" grooved shock restrictors just to be safe. I recently went to Indianapolis Truck Bash with two people in the back and a full tank of gas, no rubbing problems. The reason I did go with the wheels is because I am turning the car back in next September, got a good deal on this set, and did not want to buy another set of BFG's for the stock wheels. I was very dissappointed with the wear on my stock tires. I don't drive hard but I still had inner wear problems with cupping. So I kept the originals so I wouldn't have to replace any tires for lease turn-in, and will sell these 20's with tires when I'm done. Another reason I didn't want to go with anything smaller is because it would be much harder to get rid of 19's, and 18's wouldn't be much of a difference. Don't know if I would do it all over again, but who knows.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow. Well they look really nice.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

that looks SICK!!! Those black rims look great!!! What's it do at the strip?


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, those look a lot better than I was expecting...I thought they would be way too big. Like others have said, they don't even really look like 20"s. Very nice. :cool


----------



## Red Beast (Jan 17, 2007)

Im running 20's and god what a headache, even on the slightest bumps the two front wheels will hit the fenders (from inside) does anyone have any tips on solving this? Thanks

Mo

BTW sorry bout the spelling and i have to say iv had many offers for the car once the rims where fitted, ill try to get the exact size tonight and post it.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

i got 20" helo spec's for my gto... 20x8.5 front and 20x9 in rear with 245/35 zr20 tires. they are flush with the wheel well so i cant roll the inside bcause that wont cure the problem, it is going to hit and damage the outside fender so i dont have them on yet. also on the front, the bottom plate on the strut sits on the tire so the tire wont move... so i have 2 problems. I need to 1st, get the rear end UP 1 1/2 inches and 2nd i need to get the bottom of the strut up 1 inch. any sugguestions how to fix the front and rear? THANKS!!

kyle


----------

